# Question for Can-Am ATV Owners



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I have talked to several people that said they run so hot by where your leg is, it becomes uncomfortable. All these were 2015 and earlier. Still an issue? Random unit issue? Year issue?

Thanks


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

When doing slow speed hard work I have run into this with numerous different brand of quads. Food plotting, spraying and fertilizer spreading is where I have experienced this. This is one time where my s.o.p. of "If you go fast enough it will be alright" may have some real world validity. If the exhaust is hot from hard work and it is close, what isn't close on a quad? you will feel it.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I understand some heat. The one guy I know said it was downright uncomfortable. Like burning hot. Traded in on Honda, says he loves it, with no heating issue. If it wasn't for wanting the 2 up option, I would just buy a different make.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Yes, not many options if you want a 2 up. Other than the heat been satisfied with mine, a 570 Outlander 2017 model. I think I'm gonna wrap the exhaust with some heat tape. I don't like all that heat, usually put my leg back on the rear rest. Have heard it's hot to comply with the EPA, not sure about that, my old Honda don't run that stinkin' hot no matter how slow I go.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

My Honda never gets hot.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

My brother's 850 gets really hot when we plow. He called and complained and they sent him a heat shield as I recall to be placed on the underside of the seat cover. My 500 doesn't seem to have that issue.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

I have not had an issue with mine...2014 outlander 400 2up.

Old thread I know but thought I'd through in my 2 cts. FWIW


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

i have an 07 650 2 up and it does get hot on my right leg if i wear shorts. its never been an issue i couldn't deal with.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Still looking to buy, so still interested in the responses. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

I know you asked about Can-am but my Polaris does not give me this issue. My last one was an 09 850 and I did all kinds of food plot and snow plowing and I did not have this issue. It gets warm but I would not call it hot. I just got a 2019 850 touring and love the thing. Still too soon to comment on heat as its only a couple months old. Good luck in your search and happy trails.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

If your considering "working" an atv consider a tractor or renting one for a weekend. The tractor will do more in a weekend than an atv will do in a month and you don't have to worry about repairing an undersized machine.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

KCRuger said:


> I know you asked about Can-am but my Polaris does not give me this issue. My last one was an 09 850 and I did all kinds of food plot and snow plowing and I did not have this issue. It gets warm but I would not call it hot. I just got a 2019 850 touring and love the thing. Still too soon to comment on heat as its only a couple months old. Good luck in your search and happy trails.


I am leaning toward the touring. Thanks.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

plugger said:


> If your considering "working" an atv consider a tractor or renting one for a weekend. The tractor will do more in a weekend than an atv will do in a month and you don't have to worry about repairing an undersized machine.


Just recreation. I.E. deer hunting, ice fishing, trail riding. Already have the tractor.


----------



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

Ranger Ray said:


> I am leaning toward the touring. Thanks.


I love it so far. Lots of power and its comfortable for both myself and the passenger. My only complaint is I am 6'2" and a big guy. I wish I could sit about 2 or 3" further back. That said I have the same issue on all of the 2 ups. Also going to the 850 over the 570 the seat is much better for you and the passenger. It's a 2 piece on the 850.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

Here is my ride.
View attachment 390867


Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I have a 2006 2up 400 max. During the heat of summer, it gets hot when wearing short but it’s easy to keep your leg away from the panel. Fall, winter or spring, the heat is not an issue.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

I know it's a few months late, but my 2018 650 Max XT Outlander gets a little warm in the exhaust area as well. This is due to them being programmed to run lean from the factory due to EPA regulations. I know people have sent out their ECU's to be re-programmed/flashed to run a little richer to make the exhaust not so hot. I will be doing this shortly after deer season when i winterize my bike. 

Hope this helps


----------

